# Great well testing book



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (27 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/82712784/551701fe/Bourdet_-_Well_testing_and_interpretation.html

Hope you like it...Best wishes


----------



## فيصل الطائي (29 يناير 2009)

هلو ايفان \ وين الرابط؟


----------



## رواء11 (24 مايو 2009)

مشكوره اختي العزيزه جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (25 مايو 2009)

اني ولد مو بنت هههههههه
اخي الرابط موجود


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (25 مايو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/82712784/551701fe/Bourdet_-_Well_testing_and_interpretation.html


----------



## رواء11 (27 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

